# Cuban 'Dancing with the Stars'?



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Mavericks owner may give 'Dancing' a whirl *
> 
> Can the man who doesn't tip-toe around controversy in the NBA dance his way around the stage in front of a national television audience?
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess there is no one to blame, we're leaving ground


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Aussie Baller said:


> hole-e fuh-uck


Hard to say if people will boot him off immediately, or keep him around to make fun of him. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think he will be sending home on the very first episode, unless you know, he buys the judges. 

If he is really doing this, I will defiantly watch that episode and wait to see what they will say on TNT overtime.

Hey, didn't he had a hip replacement surgery this year?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, didn't he had a hip replacement surgery this year?


Good point, I had forgotten about that. 

If you watched last season, Heather Mills brought her fake leg. That was tense. :lol:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll be watching!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cuban had a hip replacement at 49?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Awesome. Cuban seems like a type of guy that would go on a show like this. Hopefully it'll turn out better for him unlike the last reality show he tried to do. Anyone remember that? :laugh: I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Cuban had a hip replacement at 49?


Yep, here's the link.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's official - anybody else gonna watch? :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It's official - anybody else gonna watch? :yay:


lol... who would miss Cubes making a fool out of himself?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

watch out guys...this guy is always determined...i won't be surprised if he sticks around for a bit


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> It's official - anybody else gonna watch? :yay:


Of course. Well, maybe not because it might get me too excited for the NBA to start..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> MARK CUBAN - Cuban is the owner of the Dallas Mavericks NBA basketball team. He is the highly successful entrepreneur who founded HDNet, Broadcast.com and MicroSolutions. Cuban went on to sell Broadcast.com and Micro Solutions to Yahoo! and CompuServe, respectively. He is partnered with *KYM JOHNSON*, who returns for her third season.


----------

